# Deaf and Disabled- Cashier and SCO “demoted” to carts cleaning



## Profaniter (Dec 3, 2021)

The title says it, but I need to add in the blanks. I applied for cashier position. So, I got hired, was scheduled to do some cashier and self checkout position. I enjoyed SCO more than cashier because given to my disability: Cerebral Palsy, I was able to sit for most of the duration of my shift, I would walk, if only for refilling bags, straighten bags, help the guests with what they need, taking things out of the secured boxes, and etc. but mostly what I can do is sit so I wouldn’t want to strain my feet.
On Black Friday, I was assigned to do carts cleaning and it was unpleasant experience, because I had to stand most of the time. And I don’t understand, I told my HR that I have CP and my legs aren’t designed to stand for a longer period of time anymore like I used to back in my younger days. So I asked for a chair when we discussed about cashier and self checkout. I thought she knew and now I feel a little intimidated wether or not should I bring my concern on why I’m being shuffed to do the cleaning for the next two scheduled weeks? Now, I know I just got hired and I’m still within 3 months periods of employment, but there has to be something I can do. 
My question would be: should I be taking this up with the team leaders, or my boss, or with the HR?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 3, 2021)

Please Talk to your hr, tl or etl.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 3, 2021)

Talk to HR, make it clear you are asking for reasonable accommodations.
Check out this thread if you need more information.








						MODERATED - AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES ACT (ADA)
					

This in no way serves as advice or suggestions on the part of The Break Room. We would hope that when it comes to your job and your disability you would be smarter than using a website like ours to make important decisions.  Call your local DVR or the AAOC, talk to them before you make major...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 4, 2021)

You need to request an ADA accommodation.

That said, with your combination of disabilities (deaf and need a chair) there may not be a suitable role for you.  I’m not sure how the deafness plays out on registers but I would think you would need to be able to have a verbal conversation with guests.  If that’s not possible for you, that may be why you were moved to carts.

We have had several deaf TMs and they all do fulfillment for that reason, but none also need a chair.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 4, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> You need to request an ADA accommodation.
> 
> That said, with your combination of disabilities (deaf and need a chair) there may not be a suitable role for you.  I’m not sure how the deafness plays out on registers but I would think you would need to be able to have a verbal conversation with guests.  If that’s not possible for you, that may be why you were moved to carts.
> 
> We have had several deaf TMs and they all do fulfillment for that reason, but none also need a chair.



With proper accommodations a suitable role can always be found.


----------



## lucidtm (Dec 4, 2021)

Absolutely go to HR and your ETL. Communication between leaders isn't a strong point for Target, especially when it's Q4 and there are so many new employees. The ETL does your schedule so even if you just go to HR again, please go to your ETL too. We have a store in our district that has a long-time permanent TM with CP and she works guest service/SCO. There are definitely ways to accommodate. 

Cart cleaning isn't a demotion in all stores (though some it is). At ours everyone basically has to take their turn and anyone new that is coded for the front end usually gets stuck up there so they can get their hours needs met. I hope you can get the accommodations you need to continue to work for Target!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 4, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> You need to request an ADA accommodation.
> 
> That said, with your combination of disabilities (deaf and need a chair) there may not be a suitable role for you.  I’m not sure how the deafness plays out on registers but I would think you would need to be able to have a verbal conversation with guests.  If that’s not possible for you, that may be why you were moved to carts.
> 
> We have had several deaf TMs and they all do fulfillment for that reason, but none also need a chair.


We had a deaf team member who worked fro t end. She could read lips and speak. The only issue was if someone called her on a walkie she couldn’t hear and someone else would have to tell her she was being called.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 4, 2021)

We had a deaf cart attendant at our store for awhile and he did just fine. He communicated by text / makeshift sign language.

Getting accommodations at Target can sometimes be frustrating. Like you, I also have CP and after struggling for many months with an ETL that didn't understand what CP really was, I finally got heard after said ETL left the store and it's  been going very well for me since then.

The most important thing when asking for the accommodations is that you're clear and firm on what you need to be successful at your job.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 4, 2021)

Profaniter said:


> The title says it, but I need to add in the blanks. I applied for cashier position. So, I got hired, was scheduled to do some cashier and self checkout position. I enjoyed SCO more than cashier because given to my disability: Cerebral Palsy, I was able to sit for most of the duration of my shift, I would walk, if only for refilling bags, straighten bags, help the guests with what they need, taking things out of the secured boxes, and etc. but mostly what I can do is sit so I wouldn’t want to strain my feet.
> On Black Friday, I was assigned to do carts cleaning and it was unpleasant experience, because I had to stand most of the time. And I don’t understand, I told my HR that I have CP and my legs aren’t designed to stand for a longer period of time anymore like I used to back in my younger days. So I asked for a chair when we discussed about cashier and self checkout. I thought she knew and now I feel a little intimidated wether or not should I bring my concern on why I’m being shuffed to do the cleaning for the next two scheduled weeks? Now, I know I just got hired and I’m still within 3 months periods of employment, but there has to be something I can do.
> My question would be: should I be taking this up with the team leaders, or my boss, or with the HR?


It’s not a demotion. Definitely talk to your supervisor because they write your schedule.

consider tho that they may have had some complaints from guests trying to get your attention or ask a question.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 4, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> We had a deaf team member who worked fro t end. She could read lips and speak. The only issue was if someone called her on a walkie she couldn’t hear and someone else would have to tell her she was being called.


Absolutely, that’s why I said “might.”  Depending on OPs abilities, it could work, but for some people it will be very difficult.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 4, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> We had a deaf team member who worked fro t end. She could read lips and speak. The only issue was if someone called her on a walkie she couldn’t hear and someone else would have to tell her she was being called


Target has special vibrating walkies, that’s how much we fucking care about accommodations and inclusivity.


----------

